# fans needed for 2 or 4 T5 48 in. in a DIY hood?



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Would a fan be necessary in a well-ventilated (hole on top to vent heat and cut outs in back for filter pipes and more ventilation) DIY wooden hood for a 75 gallon running 2 T5 48 in. bulbs and another 2 T5 48 in. bulbs for a noonday burst?


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

nope. teks dont have it, but its probably more bulb than ballast dependant.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

How much hotter to the touch is a T5 54 Watt than a T8 32 Watt bulb?
I'm not worried about tank temperature rising but also about minimizing heat production in a room with computers and monitors to minimize energy needs in the summer.


----------

